# Alpine Buck Conformation Critique Please!



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Here is my 3 year old buck, Sarge. I think he is really handsome, but I am rather clueless about conformation, so I would like to hear what you think of him. Thanks!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

well the first thing that come to mind when I see this buck is long striaght back, well musled, his body parts blend with each other well,good curvation of the hind legs,good pasterns,deep chest and nice beard.
Now if I could change a few things they would be a wider chest,tighter toes and less pigeon toed front legs.If you could post a picture of his back end that will help me figure out his back legs more. All in all he is a very nice Buck. If some of this doesn't make sence just post it on here and someone can probably explain it


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice topline, I think I see good body capacity (love to see bucks that look like they might be prego). Good well-muscled and blended neck. Looks like nice rear leg angulation: not too much, not too little. He has very nice balance between dairy-ness and masculinity. Agree with Samantha that a rear shot is needed; I'd ask for a top shot to see build and capacity accurately. 
If I was looking for a doe to match him with, this would be on my wish list: strong pasterns; straight-pointing toes; wide chest; more extension of brisket.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Nice topline, I think I see good body capacity (love to see bucks that look like they might be prego). Good well-muscled and blended neck. Looks like nice rear leg angulation: not too much, not too little. He has very nice balance between dairy-ness and masculinity. Agree with Samantha that a rear shot is needed; I'd ask for a top shot to see build and capacity accurately.
> If I was looking for a doe to match him with, this would be on my wish list: strong pasterns; straight-pointing toes; wide chest; more extension of brisket.


in other words my Saanen doe would be the perfect match


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Here are the other pictures requested. Thanks so much for the insight so far!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow he's nice, His horns are awesome!!!


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

His horns are awesome. . . And he keeps his neck nice and strong by demolishing anything I put in the pen with them. Hence why his current shelter is a roof cantilevered over an electric fence.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My Lamancha does the same thing


----------

